# Walnut i got from somebody.



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys and gals I've gotten so much wood from everybody but here's a piece I had stabilized with African blackwood insert. It's a double reed duck call. Thanks for looking!

Andrew


[attachment=29428]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Guys and gals I've gotten so much wood from everybody but here's a piece I had stabilized with African blackwood insert. It's a double reed duck call. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Andrew



looks great andrew  duck


----------



## SENC (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! Dave I'm fixing to post up one made of some sycamore from you. Give me a sec. 

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 22, 2013)

Alizey said:


> Splendid depiction. It is very shiny and looks extra striking. The color combination is good.
> Here I want to know that do you make this piece own.
> I want to buy this piece. Tell me how I buy it.



Send me an email at ** and we can work something out!

Thanks for the kind words!

Andrew

 **Edited to remove email address....ripjack13


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry ripjack!


----------

